# Another Hans update, for those what want to know



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

One month ago, I was ready to tear my hair out over Hans's gastric issues. 
If anyone wants to see what was going on, the thread is here :

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/b-r-f-raw-feeding/190993-my-wits-end-vomiting-not-eating.html

Things have been steadily improving and I am very, very happy to report that we are now 100% raw again, and Hans is eating all his meals, normally, enthusiastically, and without any problems. 

No more vomiting, and he has been so much happier and energetic. 

This was done without Pepcid, without any sort of medication, just changing one thing that made all the difference: no more RMB. 

As much as he loved them, my boy didn't seem to have the acid capacity in his stomach to digest them, so the problem was that they were remaining in his belly, rolling around in there, irritating his digestive tract, causing pain and making him very nauseated.

Poor guy, good thing I asked all the people here and got some very helpful answers! 

The first week, I switched him to Ziwipeak and Vital Essentials with a little pumpkin. 
Slowly, very slowly over the course of 4 weeks, I added the Darwin's Naturals back into his bowl. I also noticed him scratching with increasing frequency, so I am guessing that the packaged foods were causing the new development. 
I had to phase them out, and as of this week, we are on Darwin's, pumpkin, whatever cooked meats we are having for dinner, Feedsentials and Sunday Sundae from Carmen,  carrots, beets, I mix and match and offer him different things. Also, cooked and raw egg. 

I am stuck with a freezer full of duck necks:crazy: and today I will thaw some and see if I can stick them in the blender. They should make a nice duck neck Slurpee for my Hans. Thinking of doing this with fish, too. 
 (anyone ever see the Bass-o-matic thing on SNL?)

Saturday Night Live - Bassomatic - Video - NBC.com


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Awesome, I'm glad he's feeling better 

Duck neck slurpie... lol


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

You can take the duck necks and make a bone stock w/them and add to his food as a suppliment for joint health.

I tried to grind chicken necks once in a reg. blender - didn't work out so good:laugh:.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

GatorBytes said:


> I tried to grind chicken necks once in a reg. blender - didn't work out so good:laugh:.


Ahh...that is why I'm going to use a Vitamix!

Maybe I will make a video, too, LOL! Stay tuned!


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Sunflowers said:


> Ahh...that is why I'm going to use a Vitamix!
> 
> Maybe I will make a video, too, LOL! Stay tuned!


Ah hah!...the Cadillac of blenders!

What does one go for in the US...then I'll double the price for Canada as it is on my wish/need list


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

sunflowers said:


> one month ago, i was ready to tear my hair out over hans's gastric issues.
> If anyone wants to see what was going on, the thread is here :
> 
> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/b-r-f-raw-feeding/190993-my-wits-end-vomiting-not-eating.html
> ...




i love the bassomatic.


Ok, this is so weird--I had that in all caps (since I do love love love that one) and when I hit submit, it all goes back to lowercase.


----------



## lzver (Feb 9, 2012)

I recall the issues you were having with Hans ... I'm so glad you figured out what was wrong and he is doing better! It's such a relief when they are feeling better!

Our Jake was having chronic digestive issues as well which we finally found out was SIBO. He's on his last week of Tylan (he's being slowly weaned off) and we're hoping to continued stability!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Still eating with gusto and no more vomiting.

Thinking of trying one duck neck today so he can brush his teeth. Very nervous about it, though.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

when giving carrots you get the most benefit from them if you give them with a bit of oil which allows for maximum benefit of the beta carotene , an anti-oxidant - makes for better digestion.
So glad the Feed-Sentials and Sunday Sundae were helpful to you. now available on the Dogs Naturally on-line store *new* of this week ! http://www.dogsnaturallymagazine.com/


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Sunflowers said:


> Still eating with gusto and no more vomiting.
> 
> Thinking of trying one duck neck today so he can brush his teeth. Very nervous about it, though.


Just give ONE and see how it goes over the next few days.

Are you feeding him ground RMBs or some other source of calcium?


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Lauri & The Gang said:


> Just give ONE and see how it goes over the next few days.
> 
> Are you feeding him ground RMBs or some other source of calcium?


Absolutely. He is getting everything he needs, and it is all raw, thank goodness. 

And I did give him one after I posted yesterday. He absolutely relished it. Acted as if he couldn't believe his good fortune, LOL.

So far, so good. I am going to watch him and see if I can get away with feeding a neck a couple times a week.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

carmspack said:


> when giving carrots you get the most benefit from them if you give them with a bit of oil which allows for maximum benefit of the beta carotene , an anti-oxidant - makes for better digestion.
> So glad the Feed-Sentials and Sunday Sundae were helpful to you. now available on the Dogs Naturally on-line store *new* of this week ! http://www.dogsnaturallymagazine.com/


WOOHOO!

I just ordered. Very convenient, as I can order online with a credit card.:wild:

Hans has been scratching, and I wonder if it is coincidental he began about a week after we ran out.


----------

